

Be my HTML / CSS / Javascript Tutor $$ - a_s_cohen
https://docs.google.com/a/brain-scape.com/spreadsheet/viewform?fromEmail=true&formkey=dHlnd0NrUUNHcFhiVkdFY0otOTJ1MFE6MQ

======
darrellsilver
I kid you not: While you don't know me from Random Startup Dude, this is
_exactly_ what we do at Thinkful.

Check us out: <http://www.thinkful.com/> or even email me directly: darrell at
thinkful.com

